# Verses Stating That All People Can Go To Paradise



## Amardeep (Jun 3, 2006)

sath shri Akal.

can u provide me with verses from SGGS stating that all religions can take you to paradise, or people from other faiths will not be thrown in hell or be punished anyhow for not being sikhs?.


thank you in advance.

i found this myself, but need more:

Page 142, Line 8
ਰਾਹ ਦੋਵੈ ਇਕੁ ਜਾਣੈ ਸੋਈ ਸਿਝਸੀ ॥
राह दोवै इकु जाणै सोई सिझसी ॥
raah dovai ik jaanai so-ee sijhsee.
One who recognizes that all spiritual paths lead to the One shall be emancipated.
Guru Nanak Dev   -


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 4, 2006)

Gurafateh

There is another verse,

Jagat Jalanda Rakh Rai Apni Kirpa Dhar(protect the buring universe/world have your mercy)

Jit Duare Ubrai Te Te Layo Ubar(From whichever door/way/faith salvage(is obtained) from that,(let) salvation be there.

Satiguru Sukh Vikhlaiya Sachcha Sabad Vichar(True Guru(God) showed the bliss,Understand the True Word).

Nanak Awar Na Sujhayee Har Bin Bakshanhar(Oh Nanak! without sustainer(God) no other can be rembered as forgiver).

Serach the Ang number of it.
likewise in Akalustat read verses by Tenth Master where he tellls that all the people in world are in command of God/worship God/Sing Glory of God.

It may have verse

Bang Ke Bangali(Bangla people of Bengal)Firang Ke Firangawale(Britishers of Britain),Delli Ke Dilwali(People perhaps from Dilwali Area of Delhi) Teri Agya mein Chalat Hain(Move under your Command).

For that visit www.sridasam.org and follow Akalustat.It may have Gokha(Gorkhas) Sing Glory,China and Manchuriya.....


----------



## max314 (Jun 4, 2006)

The Guru used images and ideas that the people at the time were familiar with in order to illustrate certain concepts.

'Salvation' and 'Paradise' as referred to by the Guru is often an expression of acheiving atonement and 'oneness' with God.  He used such images in order to help people get their head around things.  He was effectively saying that what matters is the moral grounding with which one lives their life, and not the religion to which one conforms.

_"Let compassion be your mosque, _
_ Let faith be your prayer mat, _
_ Let honest living be your Koran, _
_ Let modesty be the rules of observance, _
_ Let piety be the fasts you keep; _
_ In such wisdom try to become a Muslim: _
_ RIght conduct the Ka-ba; Truth the Prophet; _
_ Good deeds your prayer; _
_ Submission to the Lord's Will your rosary; _
_ Nanak, if this you do, the Lord will be your Protector."_ 
 *~ Guru Granth Sahib, Asa, p.141 ~* ​


----------



## Amardeep (Jun 4, 2006)

sath shri akal vijaydeep singh.

i have read the verse, but in my translation it says something else. 

The world is going up in flames - shower it with Your Mercy, and save it! 
Save it, and deliver it, by whatever method it takes. 
The True Guru has shown the way to peace, contemplating the True Word of the Shabad. 
Nanak knows no other than the Lord, the Forgiving Lord. ||1|| 

p. 853


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 6, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das understood it from Prof Narang of UK while being having seminar in Khalsa Collage Chigwell,east London.


To meet Prof Narang who is very old you can contact S. B.S. Saber.his addres can be obtained from East London Gurudwara Sahib at Barking or das can send you email ID of  S. Arvinder Singh Ji of Esat London.

Gurfateh

Das understood it from Prof Narang of UK while being having seminar in Khalsa Collage Chigwell,east London.


To meet Prof Narang who is very old you can contact S. B.S. Saber.his addres can be obtained from East London Gurudwara Sahib at Barking or das can send you email ID of  S. Arvinder Singh Ji of East London.


----------

